# Heaviest weight on the horse most suited to weight carrying?



## shiresrus123 (31 March 2012)

Assume the horse is perfect height wise and behaviour wise for a rider, is a weight carrier as much as that term can be applied (ie up there with the best weight carriers in taking the biggest riders), and is 100% fit and healthy in every way.

Rider is experienced and has ability and horse and rider suit one another in every single way but rider weight.

What would be the maximum weight said rider should weigh to ride said horse under those conditions?

In other words, whats the maximum riding weight that should ever be applied to a rider on a horse, assuming all other conditions are favourable?  Is there a weight whereby horse riding just is not possible, no matter what the horse's status? Is that 20 stone? 25? 30?

(totally theoretical, just wondering what thoughts are  )


----------



## katherine1975 (31 March 2012)

I thought I read somewhere the maximum weight carrying a horse should have is 20% of its own weight.


----------



## shiresrus123 (31 March 2012)

ok, but what should that 20% be at the most? Should the 20% ever exceed 25 stone? 30?


----------



## Wagtail (31 March 2012)

I personally think that 20% is too much. But that is my personal view. Anyone over sixteen stone, whether fat or all muscle, I would say should go get an elephant if they really want to ride. Remember, most people weigh themselves without clothing, boots, coats etc. All this could easily add 2 stone and so making my 'personal' opinion of maxium weight into 18 stone all in.


----------



## JanetGeorge (31 March 2012)

Wagtail said:



			I personally think that 20% is too much. But that is my personal view. Anyone over sixteen stone, whether fat or all muscle, I would say should go get an elephant if they really want to ride. Remember, most people weigh themselves without clothing, boots, coats etc. All this could easily add 2 stone and so making my 'personal' opinion of maxium weight into 18 stone all in.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish.  There are plenty of horses out there who'll carry 16 - or 18 - stones easily!  I have one - he's 17.1 - out of a BIG Percheronx mare out of a BIG RID stallion.  He's very short backed, broad and deep, with 10.5" of bone.  He'd carry an 18 stone novice - or 2 stones more of a balanced rider!  He WON'T win the Grand National while doing it!

I don't HAVE a proper pic of him - but you'll get the idea.  The rider on him is nowhere near that weight - but IS 6' tall - so from his leg position you can see the depth and breadth!


----------



## charmeroo (31 March 2012)

I love the photo!!


----------



## Wagtail (31 March 2012)

So you say 20 stone max? Lovely horse BTW.


----------



## tallyho! (31 March 2012)

20% of a 600kg horse is 120kgs which is 18.9 stone.

A 700kg horse = 22st!!!

War horses probably carried that.

I'm not sure I agree with the 20% rule, seems too high for me. I have always gone with 15% as I think that is about how much a mare carries with a foal (for months!) but we are sitting atop, not hanging below..

The horses I ride are approx 500kgs. 20% max weight = 15st 10lbs

15% is 11st 11.5lbs.

I am 11st and 5'6. Gulp!


----------



## Mongoose11 (31 March 2012)

Wagtail said:



			I personally think that 20% is too much. But that is my personal view. Anyone over sixteen stone, whether fat or all muscle, I would say should go get an elephant if they really want to ride. Remember, most people weigh themselves without clothing, boots, coats etc. All this could easily add 2 stone and so making my 'personal' opinion of maxium weight into 18 stone all in.
		
Click to expand...

2 stone for boots and coats and clothing? Are you mental? What are your coats made out of? Chainmail?


----------



## Marley&Me (31 March 2012)

I am slightly obsessed with this subject as I have a rather large bottom myself.

I think 20% of a horse's ideal weight is a good maximum....for a balanced decent rider.  Less if a novice.

I recently had lessons at a riding school which has a weight limit of 15 stone, which I think is generous.....as most people lie about their weight and novices are much harder for the horse to carry.  


I am 5ft 2/3 ish and wear size 18 clothes, 13 (ish) stone (more with tack). My 14.3 hh rising 6 year old traddy cob (9 inches of bone) keeps up  with my friends fit thoroughbred on a lively hack, carrying my bottom.  I would certainly not ask him to jump, or do any hard schooling but he seems fine for hacking and lessons and I am reassured that I am fine on him (by vets and instructors)....I remain paranoid I am too heavy and on a permenant diet!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (31 March 2012)

JanetGeorge said:



			Rubbish.  There are plenty of horses out there who'll carry 16 - or 18 - stones easily!  I have one - he's 17.1 - out of a BIG Percheronx mare out of a BIG RID stallion.  He's very short backed, broad and deep, with 10.5" of bone.  He'd carry an 18 stone novice - or 2 stones more of a balanced rider!  He WON'T win the Grand National while doing it!

I don't HAVE a proper pic of him - but you'll get the idea.  The rider on him is nowhere near that weight - but IS 6' tall - so from his leg position you can see the depth and breadth!





Click to expand...

lolol  look at the riders face,seems totally cool!


----------



## xRobyn (31 March 2012)

Marley&Me said:



			I think 20% of a horse's ideal weight is a good maximum....for a balanced decent rider.  Less if a novice.
		
Click to expand...

Genuine question, would you put 16st of rider on my gelding? (He has 8 1/2" inches of bone and is 15.1hh). 15% of his bodyweight is approx 12 1/2 stone. I rode him at my heaviest of 13st 5 and felt too heavy for him.








I think 20% is too much IMO. And I do think there is a definite limit. I know I personally wouldn't expect a horse to carry me if I weighed more than 18st (plus a bit of room for tack/gear).


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 March 2012)

What would you put on this horse? 10 inches of bone, 15hh, very sturdy, weightapes at about 570kg.


----------



## lizijj (31 March 2012)

My friends in the US, 14 - 15hh Quarter horses, heavy western saddles, adult cowboys/girls, carry them all day working, no problem.


----------



## katherine1975 (31 March 2012)

I did say 20% MAXIMUM and that's just what I read somewhere, and following OP guidelines that was a fit horse and an experienced rider. My OH is 14 stone and rides a 15.3hh cob, she weighs 700kg.


----------



## LizzieJ (31 March 2012)

I think it all depends on conformation, my lw 16hh tb would carry more than a badly put together cob because although she's light of bone she is v square - I would put 14 st on her if an experienced rider - she carried 12 stone pointing! A lot of the heavier horses aren't designed to carry riders but a decent ID will easily carry 17 st all day hunting   My 13.2 connie would have happily carried 13 st when he was fit   I know tbs who hunt for years with 15 stone men happily!

The riding school I used to teach at had a weight limit of 17 st. We had 3 that would carry that fine for an hours lesson with a novice   I used to teach a 6'6 guy who was very lean but 16 stone - I don't believe anyone would have said he was too heavy to ride full stop!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 March 2012)

JanetGeorge said:



			Rubbish.  There are plenty of horses out there who'll carry 16 - or 18 - stones easily!  I have one - he's 17.1 - out of a BIG Percheronx mare out of a BIG RID stallion.  He's very short backed, broad and deep, with 10.5" of bone.  He'd carry an 18 stone novice - or 2 stones more of a balanced rider!  He WON'T win the Grand National while doing it!
		
Click to expand...

The Westphalian mare in YorksG's 'Am I too big for this horse?' thread has over 12" of bone and carries  an 18st short beginner without even noticing, at walk and some short bursts of trot.  She's 16hh.


----------



## shiresrus123 (1 April 2012)

thanks all, so is 20 stone the limit for any horse i wonder?

(also, meant in the nicest way possible and not related to any one above  but please no 'im 7 stone am i too heavy for this 18hh giant)


----------



## Solo1 (1 April 2012)

Honestly, honestly, does anyone think I'm too big for my pony? I'm 9.5 stone and 5'7 and she's 14.2hh, I'm so so paranoid I'm going to harm her joints  My mum and instructors say she's fine but I don't think they want to offend....


----------



## Alphamare (1 April 2012)

I think the 20% rule is more than generous with no need to go higher than that! 

I have three serious weigh carriers, one I would put no more than 16stone on and the other two could take up to 20 stone. They don't have too but they could.

A 20 stone person is less likely to be athletic or balanced though. I speak from experience having weighed that much. I never did more than walk with my boy and I have already lost 8 stone so can feel the difference in my riding. I was uncomfortable at that weight and even though I was an experienced rider I had vey little balance. So yes horses can carry that much. But should they is the question.

Please note that I said less likely! I know a bloke who rides a 17hh medium weight hunter and he hunts him hard! The bloke is big but athletic and weighs 18stone! The horse has no trouble carrying him.

The light brigade were 21 stones with armour!

The drums that a drum horse carries weigh 60-100lbs each! 

A decent western saddle weighs three stone!


----------



## rhino (1 April 2012)

Solo1 said:



			Honestly, honestly, does anyone think I'm too big for my pony? I'm 9.5 stone and 5'7 and she's 14.2hh, I'm so so paranoid I'm going to harm her joints  My mum and instructors say she's fine but I don't think they want to offend....
		
Click to expand...

No, you are not too big. You look perfectly suited to your lovely pony!


----------



## HashRouge (1 April 2012)

Alphamare said:



			The light brigade were 21 stones with armour!
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to know where you heard that, because I'm sure it can't be true! The clue is in the name - the light brigade were "light" cavalry, which meant they were lightly armed, lightly armored and mounted on lighter, faster horses.


----------



## shiresrus123 (3 April 2012)

has any one ever known of a horse damaged through being ridden by a too heavy rider? was it permanent?

is there ever a mount for someone nearing 30stone? or is there a weight limit to horse riding full stop for any horse's welfare i wonder

ETA nice work alphamare on your 8stone loss, how did u do it?


----------



## Mythical (3 April 2012)

How can you tell if a rider is too heavy for a horse?  
Are there any obvious signs that the horse is struggling, or is simply uncomfortable carrying the rider?


----------



## Wagtail (3 April 2012)

shiresrus123 said:



			has any one ever known of a horse damaged through being ridden by a too heavy rider? was it permanent?

is there ever a mount for someone nearing 30stone? or is there a weight limit to horse riding full stop for any horse's welfare i wonder

ETA nice work alphamare on your 8stone loss, how did u do it?
		
Click to expand...

Why would anyone of 30 stone want to ride? At that weight they would struggle to walk. Are you actually asking a serious question?


----------



## guido16 (3 April 2012)

Wagtail,

Dont be so stupid, people of 30 stone do not have time to ride horses. 

Getting to that size involves full time commited eating!

Interesting though, has anyone on here ever seen what they considered to be a 30 stone rider? what were they riding? Dont think I ever have.


----------



## Mythical (3 April 2012)

guido16 said:



			Wagtail,

Dont be so stupid, people of 30 stone do not have time to ride horses. 

Getting to that size involves full time commited eating!

Interesting though, has anyone on here ever seen what they considered to be a 30 stone rider? what were they riding? Dont think I ever have.
		
Click to expand...

But if, as was suggested earlier in the shread, humans are getting bigger in general, how long until 30 stone is a reasonable and realistic weight for a person - and until a person of 30 stone or more could be quite active?
We've certainly grown since the 40s and dress sizes are getting more and more generous every year.  
Will we be able to continue to breed horses bigger and bigger to cope with that?  Or have they about maxed out now?


----------



## Kallibear (3 April 2012)

I wouldn't put more than 18st in a SADDLE becasue it has finite area under it. Unless you start looking at 20" saddles, the pressure under an average 18" saddle with more the 18st would damage muslce pretty quickly. In fact 16st for the average saddle is enough. It doesn't matter how well the rider rides, they cannot levittate and there will always be 18st being pressed down into their sensitive back muscles. 

The same applies to lightweight 10st adults riding in 13" saddles on ponies.


----------



## Alphamare (3 April 2012)

I guess about 20 stone is a reasonable limit.

No carbs. Low calorie. Very strict.


I however have a serious hormone condition and did not eat my way to 20 stone. I've read a few of the threads in soap box and didn't eat half what people who were half my weight we eating.


----------



## joeanne (3 April 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Why would anyone of 30 stone want to ride? At that weight they would struggle to walk. Are you actually asking a serious question? 

Click to expand...

Dunno......I often ask why people who are digging a hole won't put the shovel down.....even when its pointed out what they jot down is pure twoddle, but there you go

JG The face on your rider is fabulous. Couldn't actually be more unbothered! Love it!


----------



## shiresrus123 (3 April 2012)

of course people of 30 stone would want to ride or should they just die for having a visible issue?

dont start the fat bashing, its boring and says more about the basher than any fat person, its a genuine question for those with genuine opinion to get a decent answer rather than the usual chaos these types of threads fall into (not least because of daft comments like that one)

back on track please peeps


----------



## Wagtail (3 April 2012)

shiresrus123 said:



			of course people of 30 stone would want to ride or should they just die for having a visible issue?

dont start the fat bashing, its boring and says more about the basher than any fat person, its a genuine question for those with genuine opinion to get a decent answer rather than the usual chaos these types of threads fall into (not least because of daft comments like that one)

back on track please peeps
		
Click to expand...

So what is your view OP? Do you think that horses should carry 30 stone?


----------



## Wagtail (3 April 2012)

ShiresRus, you asked the question in your OP and everyone answered you. The heaviest weight suggested out of all the the posters was 20 stone. You then post pretty much the same question asking if people of 30 stone could ride a horse, even though everyone had clearly said at most 20 stone. So either you can't be arsed to read the replies, or you are just a troll wanting to stir up an argument. So which is it?


----------



## shiresrus123 (3 April 2012)

im torn, not 30stone specifically, but what you would call morbidly obese perhaps, 20+ 25+ plus stone

i can understand any one wanting to ride, im sure we all can

i can understand the sentiments of people thinking the horses would be unable to carry that weight

but

i can also understand the fact horses can and do carry such weights and do not seem (underlined) bothered

and none of these threads ever seem to contain actual examples of horses being hurt by overweight riders , which could be a shetland having a 15stone person on as easily as it being mega weights

so, i was pondering one afternoon as you do, is the thing about being too heavy to ride based more on people's assumption (and hatred towards bigger people) than actual fact about the damage it actually risks

has any one ever experienced a horse damaged due to an overweight rider? 

and if that didnt make sense, tough, im in the middle of making feeds and the cat just splattered water at me disdainfullly

ETA wagtail i shant be answering any more of your posts, i dont care for trouble makers or the 'girl' at the back of the class smirking at anyone who asks a question thank you .. if you have pmt love, go and take it out on the hoover - so far the only one sounding like a troll here is you


----------



## Wagtail (3 April 2012)

shiresrus123 said:



			i can also understand the fact horses can and do carry such weights and do not seem (underlined) bothered

and none of these threads ever seem to contain actual examples of horses being hurt by overweight riders , which could be a shetland having a 15stone person on as easily as it being mega weights

so, i was pondering one afternoon as you do, is the thing about being too heavy to ride based more on people's assumption (and hatred towards bigger people) than actual fact about the damage it actually risks

has any one ever experienced a horse damaged due to an overweight rider?
		
Click to expand...

That may be because thankfully most people who care a jot about their horses do not put people on them that would do damage to them. It has nothing to do with how fat a person is. Not so long ago there was an 8 stone woman riding a tiny mini shetland. Her feet were 2 inches from the ground. She got just as much stick from me because it is CRUEL. Why any person over 18 stone would want to inflict their weight on a horse is beyond me. Just as much as if I, at just under ten stone decided to ride my nephews 12.2hh section B. I wouldn't do it. So stop pulling the 'fattist' card, as it has nothing to do with it. It is about horse welfare, nothing else. And if you really think someone 25 + stone should be riding a horse, then I suggest you are obviously not bothered about horse welfare at all.




			ETA wagtail i shant be answering any more of your posts, i dont care for trouble makers or the 'girl' at the back of the class smirking at anyone who asks a question thank you .. if you have pmt love, go and take it out on the hoover - so far the only one sounding like a troll here is you 

Click to expand...

Yawn.


----------



## JFTDWS (3 April 2012)

I'm pushing on for 20% of my horse's weight.  I'm certainly well over 15%.

eta, just done the maths, with tack I'm bound to be over.


----------



## Wagtail (3 April 2012)

I often ride a 14.1 hh HW cob. I would love to be small enough to ride all kinds of ponies. The smallest I have ridden in the last few years was a 13.3hh Welsh section D. I loved every minute. I actually think that smaller horses can probably comfortably carry a larger percentage of their bodyweight than a large horse. But I still would say no more than 20%. I think with larger horses, the percentage is more like 15.


----------



## Alphamare (3 April 2012)

20 stone IS morbidly obese! There are guide lines at out already, no one here is trying to determine what is morbidly obese or not. 

There is a rule which states 20% it was scientifically tested although I don't know where to find the report now. It states that any more than this caused the horse problems. It's been proved. 

Like has been pointed out even for the biggest or the smallest horse there is a weight limit. 20% of the horses body weight although most feel 15% is more appropriate.


----------



## Littlelegs (3 April 2012)

I'm sure there are horses that can carry 20 stone, & possibly slightly more. But at 30 stone, regardless of whether someone would enjoy riding, its tough. In the same way that if I weighed 6stone my height would prevent me riding 11h ponies.
Using the 20% rule you'd need a horse that in peak condition weighed 1000kg for a 30 stone rider.


----------



## Fantasy_World (3 April 2012)

In answer to the OP's question I would say around 20 stone max even if the text book said the horse could carry more. I have ridden at that weight in the past, albeit for a short time but I would prefer not to have ridden at that weight, if that makes sense.
JanetGeorge your horse is lovely and that bronco expression on his face makes me laugh, a real determined buck is that 
Cinnamontoast your cob is lovely, I do love my cobs  I would say 18 stone max. He is a similar build to my cob although mine is an inch shorter and weighs less ( according to weight tape anyway). I have ridden my cob comfortably at 17stone, I am around 16 at present ( but have been lighter). I have ridden my big horse who is a clydesdale cross and is not only big but very, very strong at up to 18 stone. At the time I was not riding the cob but only due to his age as he was still maturing ( didn't stop filling out etc until after 8) and also due to confidence as had it knocked due a fall before getting my horses. 
I feel happy as larry on either horse now and I am also determined to lose more weight.
The one main thing I will say when you are a bigger rider of 18 stone plus is that you get a saddle that fits your bottom so thus needing a horse that will take the bigger seat. My cob is longer backed than some gypsy vanners and cobs who can be quite short backed. So essentially while cobs and natives are good weight carriers that is only true if the saddle fits the rider and the horse/pony. No point trying to squeeze an 18 stone plus lady or man onto a 16 inch seat let's say as it just won't work. Rider will have their centre of balance all wrong which will not only unbalance them but also have a knock on effect of the horse underneath and cause them saddle and balance issues themselves.
My saddles are around 17 1/2, 18 inch seats for the two boys and they fit well. 
So although we are discussing rider weights what goes underneath the rider is very important, especially when having larger bottoms.
Another thing to remember is that a rider riding at that weight, 20 stone ( unless it is muscle) is likely to injure themselves when falling even though any fat would act as a bit of a cushion I would argue that the extra weight falling from a height would cause further pressure on joints and bones when hitting the ground.
It is something which needs to be considered. True you can wear a hat and body protector but getting a protector to fit someone of that size is extremely difficult especially if they are not so tall, or very tall. I have had professional training in fitting both so do understand what I am saying with regard to that. 
So for this reason and also with regard to overall balance in the saddle I would not recommend anyone riding as a novice or beginner rider at the 20 stone range, especially if it is 20 stone of mainly excess fat and tissue. 
I was not a novice, far from it when I fell and yes it did hurt as not had many falls in my lifetime. I ached for weeks afterwards, and did get back in the saddle but only for a short time and then didn't ride again until a few years later when I dropped 4 stone down to 16 before getting my own horses.
You can actually be too fat to ride in my opinion which is why I would say 20 stone max as anything above that and not only would you be risking the wellbeing of the horse you were riding but also your own health with regard to joints and even your heart as riding is a very physical exercise particularly for someone who has never ridden before. I think setting a limit of a lower weight for beginners and novices at riding school compared to those who can actually ride would be a prudent decision.


----------



## Alphamare (3 April 2012)

And even then the size of a 30 stone person would prevent them riding as there is no saddle big enough. And a back long enough to carry such a big saddle would be weak anyway due to its abnormal length! 

Jeez I was a size 20 or 22 at 20 stone! I was unbalanced even then! I NEVER went out of a walk and I was too big for an 18 inch saddle. Someone bigger than that!!??? WAY too big to ride. I'll admit that even though my boy could carry me I was too big (but not too heavy, although I wouldn't ask him to carry that again) to ride really.

There is a point where too heavy and too big both become factors!


----------



## Alphamare (3 April 2012)

Fantasy world you and I seem to be singing from the same hymn sheet!


----------



## Fantasy_World (3 April 2012)

Alphamare said:



			Fantasy world you and I seem to be singing from the same hymn sheet!
		
Click to expand...

I just think that heavier people can ride so long as they know their limits, their tack and their horse.
I am around 5ft 8 and I am in size 20 clothes now ( some 18s) at 16 stone. I think when I was 20 stone my clothes ranged from sizes 22/24 to even 26 in some cases.
It is a place I never want to go again 
For someone who is big though I am active which I think is why I am able to ride and enjoy long hacks. I don't smoke, don't drink much and never had problems with blood pressure or cholesterol levels. 
I have popped two very small jumps on my cob and a slightly bigger one on my big boy in the past but at my weight I would not be asking my cob to be jumping regularly as I believe I am too heavy to be asking him to carry me over. I understand that racehorses can carry as much as 12.2( penalty National Hunt) and 12.5 in point to point racing, however these horses are very athletic and fit horses. The jockeys that ride are equally as fit and the extra weight is carried via weights in the saddle cloth. 
Showjumpers and eventers can also carry above 12 stone, but again fit horses and fit riders.
My cob is not anywhere near as fit as a competition horse so there is no way I would be asking him to lift me over obstacles regularly unless I lost more weight and he was fitter.


----------



## jodie3 (3 April 2012)

Fantasyworld and Alphamare, I totally agree with you!

I had a friend who was desperate to ride but was very large, prob well over 20 stone.  She found a riding school who would take her but struggled to get on the horse, wasn't comfy in the saddle as there was a lot of 'overflow' all round the saddle and prob most important she really, really struggled to balance, even at a walk.  (She wasn't a complete novice as had ridden when she was younger.)  She was also mortified as they wouldn't let her dismount on her own and produced a whole team of people to help her get off.  (Soon after she went and had a gastric band fitted! )

This isn't 'fat bashing' at all as I am no lightweight myself but we do seem to live in an age when people expect to be able to do whatever they want, regardless of whether their build/body shape/weight should really make them think twice.  The attitude almost seems to be 'its my right to do it'. 

Riding is a sport and as such you need to be an athlete of sorts to be able to participate at a level where you and your horse are safe and comfortable.


----------



## Ladydragon (3 April 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			What would you put on this horse? 10 inches of bone, 15hh, very sturdy, weightapes at about 570kg.

Me... 



Solo1 said:



			Honestly, honestly, does anyone think I'm too big for my pony? I'm 9.5 stone and 5'7 and she's 14.2hh, I'm so so paranoid I'm going to harm her joints  My mum and instructors say she's fine but I don't think they want to offend....
		
Click to expand...

I'd listen to your mum and instructor...  It's their job...  You sound a healthy weight and in all honesty, if my son was too heavy for his horse I'd have NO problem in considering what was best for the horse - and would expect his instructor to make that sort of judgement call if required too...



shiresrus123 said:



			of course people of 30 stone would want to ride or should they just die for having a visible issue?
		
Click to expand...

"would want to" and "can" aren't always mutually inclusive...  Particularly when the welfare of another being is in question...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sophiebailey (3 April 2012)

I do think that more people need to consider horse riding a "sport" as opposed to a "past time" or "hobby" .... partaking in a sport always requires a certain level of fitness. When you join many other sports clubs, if your fitness levels are undesirable you're encouraged to exercise outside of your sport to ensure your performing at your best during training etc. I think the same principles but slightly stricter should apply to horse riding ... as there is an animals welfare to consider. If you're too heavy to balance in the saddle then you're going to be causing some level of discomfort to your mount, so you should therefore look to improve your fitness/lower your weight to a point where you are able to partake properly. 

I have come across this when I used to train in Martial Arts (I had to lose a certain amount of weight to compete in different weight classes) and also with Horse Riding, as I had my heart set on Bailey but knew that at 14st, I was at the upper range of what his 14.3hh body could carry, so in the months leading up to his purchase I lost 1.5stone. I've continued with my diet in the year that I've had him and lost another 1.5 stone. I think if people are committed to horse riding as a sport and not a hobby, they can go the extra mile to lose weight and make riding more comfortable for themselves and their mount


----------



## Happyjacksailor (17 August 2013)

Hi All,

I thought i would post on this thread as i am a typical example of what its all about.
I am a single dad to a six yr old daughter and we want to learn to ride together(I rode as a youngster) as its something we can do together.  The thing is I am a retired rugby player six one and 20 stone, not fat but fit and still in good shape. I have been this weight all my life and its natural for me.  Can anyone give me a difinitive answer as to whether this is possible?  Many Thanks in Advance.


----------



## bonny (17 August 2013)

Of course it's possible but you might well struggle to find a riding school to teach you at that weight ......


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 August 2013)

Yes, I have a 16hh Draft mare who would carry you easily.  She is always pleased to see the 18st beginner who occasionally rides her, so must be comfortable.  There is an ex-rugby player who is a member of our RC who has a big hunter mare which seems to carry him quite happily (probably some Clyde & ID in her breeding).
Whether you will find a RS willing/able to accommodate you is another matter.


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 August 2013)

Happyjacksailor said:



			I am a single dad to a six yr old daughter and we want to learn to ride together(I rode as a youngster) as its something we can do together.  The thing is I am a retired rugby player six one and 20 stone, not fat but fit and still in good shape. I have been this weight all my life and its natural for me.  Can anyone give me a difinitive answer as to whether this is possible?  Many Thanks in Advance.
		
Click to expand...

Your first problem is finding a riding school that will take that weight.  It's economic - BIG horses who can carry that weight are expensive to buy and expensive to keep - and don't get as many 'customers' as a nice 15hh cob who costs half as much to buy and maintain.

The second problem is finding an instructor you don't send suicidal!  Teaching an adult and a 6 yo in the same lesson is a NIGHTMARE!!  (And, I think you're kidding yourself that 20 stone is 'natural' for a 6'1" man who is fit!  My OH is 6'2", big boned, and totally UNFIT - and about 16 stone.)  I breed BIG horses who are up to weight - but 16 stone for a 1 hour hack is one thing - a day's hunting is very much another!


----------



## DabDab (17 August 2013)

I do think comments such as 20 stone is morbidly obese, and at xxx weight you would be bed bound are really odd and unhelpful comments. Just because one person at 20 stone could barely muster up a waddle does not mean that that is the same for everyone. Muscle is an incredibly dense tissue, far denser than fat, and a 20 stone person who is bulked up with fat will look very different to a 20 stone person who is bulked up with muscle.

These sorts of comments are made on every fat rider thread that I've read and I don't see how it is relevant to how much weight a horse can carry.


----------



## Megibo (17 August 2013)

I know it is an old thread, but I would say 20 stone is the maximum weight for any horse full stop. And even then, it'd need to be a 16 hands draught or a bigger, chunky short coupled type. That's if the rider is balanced. So max 18 stone for a novice. Balance really does come into it. 

I've had my mare 8 years and she is a chunky 13.3 sec D with 8 inches of bone. When I first got her I was 11 and looked like a pea on a drum but as I rode her regularly over the years and got bigger and bigger she obviously adapted, never once has she complained about me riding her-and her back is fine. My average weight used to be about 12stone 7 and she'd happily go on 2 hour fast hacks with me but then she was of course very fit and the fitness and condition of the horse comes into it too. Her 20% based on her healthy weight is 11st 3lb-at the moment I'm very much committed to my diet to get to her 15% (8 stone 3lb) and weigh 11st 5lb. I haven't noticed a difference in her now that I am a stone lighter but I'm conscious of the studies done on the 20% rule.
My mum has recently lost two stone (without even trying the lucky so and so) and is shade under 12 stone-I'm more than happy for her to get on a ride her if she so fancies. But a lighter/finer 13.3 welsh type or one that has never carried over a certain weight I would not put that weight on.


----------



## Evie91 (17 August 2013)

I would say 15 stone as a max for all breeds, heights, whatever the work. A horse is a living creature and I think it is important that as riders we are respectful of that. Obviously in the olden days, horses were expected to carry more but in enlightened times I think we owe it to our horses and ourselves to do our best by them.
When I am overweight my riding, balance, stamina is detrimentally effected. I love my horse and feel I owe it to her to be of a weight proportional to my height. Horse and I both struggle with our weight but I battle to keep both under control for her sake and our health.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 August 2013)

Evie91 said:



			I would say 15 stone as a max for all breeds, heights, whatever the work. A horse is a living creature and I think it is important that as riders we are respectful of that. Obviously in the olden days, horses were expected to carry more but in enlightened times I think we owe it to our horses and ourselves to do our best by them.
When I am overweight my riding, balance, stamina is detrimentally effected. I love my horse and feel I owe it to her to be of a weight proportional to my height. Horse and I both struggle with our weight but I battle to keep both under control for her sake and our health.
		
Click to expand...


You obviously haven't met my Draft horse who is always delighted to see my 18st beginner friend who occasionally rides her.  The mare has a very expressive face, it is very easy to tell what she is thinking and she is more than happy to carry friend on a short hack or in a 20-30 min walk and trot lesson.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 August 2013)

OMG - another "weight" thread.

Help!! 

There was one on here recently which got a tad heated.


----------



## Honey08 (17 August 2013)

Evie91 said:



I would say 15 stone as a max for all breeds, heights, whatever the work. A horse is a living creature and I think it is important that as riders we are respectful of that. Obviously in the olden days, horses were expected to carry more but in enlightened times I think we owe it to our horses and ourselves to do our best by them.
When I am overweight my riding, balance, stamina is detrimentally effected. I love my horse and feel I owe it to her to be of a weight proportional to my height. Horse and I both struggle with our weight but I battle to keep both under control for her sake and our health.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from that first sentence, I do agree with most of this.  You can't have one blanket weight for all types, heights and fitness levels really..  However I do feel that you don't ride as well when carrying a lot of weight, however good a rider you are (I am proof of this at the moment), and there comes a point where you have to own your weight and size.


----------



## FionaM12 (17 August 2013)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			OMG - another "weight" thread.

Help!! 

There was one on here recently which got a tad heated.
		
Click to expand...

Bizarrely, this one's been resurrected from last year. :confused3:


----------



## Evie91 (17 August 2013)

Ok, take the 15 stone bit out, probably not very well thought through, but I do not think we should aim for a maximum weight. 
 I do strongly feel that we have an obligation to our horses and that includes looking after ourselves to make their job easier - if the tallest person is in proportion then they probably will not be too heavy for a big breed of horse ( assuming most of the population are under six foot)!
As another poster stated - horse riding is a sport. The horse must come first, this should not come secondary to a person feeling entitled to ride.
I want my horse to live as long and as happy life as possible. I feel not overburdening her is part of that. I have upset people by stating I feel they are too heavy to ride my horse but my horse and her welfare will always come first.


----------



## DabDab (17 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Bizarrely, this one's been resurrected from last year. :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I've just noticed that - curious thing to resurrect


----------

